
How to Mend Our Broken Electoral Process - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/politics-law-justice/reed-hundt-how-mend-our-broken-electoral-process
======
trixiechops
Unfortunately I think there is no technical fix to the fact that our
"representative" democracy exists really only to oppress, not represent, the
people.

~~~
bobbutts
Hmm

